
Show HN: POS – A basic API to consult Part of Speech of a word - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/pos/
======
atum47
A long time ago I was working on a sentence generator. I end up studying
sentence's composition and part of speech. As I was having trouble to find a
free API that would let me consult the POS of a given word, I end up hacking
this one together.

When you make a post to the only end point (up to 10 messages) it will return
the POS of that word PLUS a suggested word with the same POS.

let me know if you find this useful.

p.s.: I'll will keep this up until my server can handle the requests. I don't
believe many people would use this, but if they do, I'll have to figure
something else.

